# Smoked red pepper flakes



## bradger (Aug 31, 2019)

I have been thinking of trying to make some it will be a long process.you know smoking the peppers letting them sit for at 24 hours. cutting and putting into the dehydrator for a day or two. then chopping up.  
What i'm wondering is have any of you done this and is it worth all the work?


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 31, 2019)

I take mine all the way to dry in a MES 30 . Then grind fine for powder or course for flakes . This is a end of the year batch . 3 or 4 kinds of peppers in there . Makes great powder .


----------



## dave17a (Aug 31, 2019)

Chipoltle powder adds a whole nuther flaver


----------



## bradger (Aug 31, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I take mine all the way to dry in a MES 30 . Then grind fine for powder or course for flakes . This is a end of the year batch . 3 or 4 kinds of peppers in there . Makes great powder .
> View attachment 404478



in the smoke the whole time and about how long.
i know there are a lot of variables i'm assuming that's at 225.
those look great.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 31, 2019)

bradger said:


> in the smoke the whole time and about how long


I ran smoke on a batch of jalapenos . About 30 peppers . I went a couple hours at first . My mes 30 is so well seasoned , I didn't need to add much smoke . 

I had a bunch of peppers last year . I had the smoker running day and night for a full week drying peppers . 2 full racks of peppers in a mes 30 took about 3 days . I had bell , jalapeno , banana , poblano , anaheim and tabasco . 
I'm not sure what I ran at , gonna guess around 225 or so . Slit the peppers .


----------



## bthurston (Dec 13, 2019)

I smoked up about 200 pounds of peppers this year. I find the end result to be much better than anything you can buy off the shelf.  I smoke between 60-80F, several burns over three days depending the pepper and desired end result. I primarily make smoked paprika and chipotle.  I also make a smoked cayenne.  Chop small to make dehydration quicker and process in my wifes little ninja drink thing when shes not around.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2019)

bthurston said:


> I smoked up about 200 pounds of peppers this year. I find the end result to be much better than anything you can buy off the shelf.  I smoke between 60-80F, several burns over three days depending the pepper and desired end result. I primarily make smoked paprika and chipotle.  I also make a smoked cayenne.  Chop small to make dehydration quicker and process in my wifes little ninja drink thing when shes not around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good lord man! I'm jealous! I really want to do this.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a case (10 lb) of Anaheims ordered to pick up tomorrow at my Smart&Final. 
I will do a case of Jalapenos next week. A case of J's is $6.50. 

They sell over ripe bananas for $.30 a lb. I might do a load of them too.
I use a Masterbuilt 560.


----------

